# Recycled trash fly



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

For those of you that tie I have a new challenge. 

Aside from the hook, thread and head cement create a fly out of recycled household trash or household items. Maybe an allowance of 1 extra item from your fly tying supplies such as hackles, marabou, flash....
It can be any pattern you want.
Post pictures of the fly and even better, pictures of fish caught with it.

I will try and post up something shortly once my creativity kicks in.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> For those of you that tie I have a new challenge.
> 
> Aside from the hook, thread and head cement create a fly out of recycled household trash or household items. Maybe an allowance of 1 extra item from your fly tying supplies such as hackles, marabou, flash....
> It can be any pattern you want.
> ...


Sounds like a fun challenge!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

wife's hair (from brush) on a size 6 red octopus gamakatsu


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

This should be fun!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

yobata said:


> wife's hair (from brush) on a size 6 red octopus gamakatsu


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


>


Lol


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Name - Brownie 
Size 4 gamakatsu ss15 size 4
1 allowable item, lead eyes

Fur donor - my German Shepherd (brownie)
Body dubbed fur from dog
Mylar wrapper colored with orange sharpie
Legs - rubber band cut up and marked with sharpie
Wing - tail fur from dog.

I kind of think it might work


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh and pets are considered a household item. I figured since yobata used his wife the family dog was fair game.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Are chickens considered pets? Hogs?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Whatever is around the house that is not part of your normal fly tying supplies. If it comes packaged as a fly tying material from the fly shop that counts as your 1 allowable item.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

*lol*

I have both a german shepherd and a cockatiel to pull "materials" from. Should be able to do this.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

crboggs said:


> *lol*
> 
> I have both a german shepherd and a cockatiel to pull "materials" from. Should be able to do this.


That's no fair! My Pittbull only has really short hair LOL


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been looking at my dog for years thinking his fur would make a good fly. He wasn't happy with me when I took the scissors to him.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Forget the animal and pet hair. 

Do something with trash or something you recycle. Non natural.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Oh, come on, look at this material bonanza!
JC


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Forget the animal and pet hair.
> 
> Do something with trash or something you recycle. Non natural.


Working on that as well


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

You guys in the Tampa area should come to Bar Fly for the Drunken Feather Tie Off one night.

You tie with whatever they put on the table in front of you.

One night, we had to tie with beard hair trimmed from one of the judges...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jonrconner said:


> Oh, come on, look at this material bonanza!
> JC


LOL....

People don't like it how I pet their animals. I do pet them a little but mainly to analyze their fur and then hold a tuff of it to see how it would look as a fly! Ha!

No really, I do like pets and animals. But I'm trying to figure out how to cut a few tuffs at a time off the white section of the tail of the neighbor's border collie, without him knowing what's happening to his dog's tail! LOL

I keep telling my wife, when our gray and white cat dies, I'm skinning it and tanning the pelt for some of the best zonker strips you've ever seen!  LOL jk


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> You guys in the Tampa area should come to Bar Fly for the Drunken Feather Tie Off one night.
> 
> You tie with whatever they put on the table in front of you.
> 
> One night, we had to tie with beard hair trimmed from one of the judges...


Sure, when?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's the recipe:

bristles from a disposable paint brush
plastic shrink tube from when I rewired my boat
discarded mono line from my spinning gear
color from magic markers
one allowed item: Rumpf chenille (tried it with fiberglass cloth, but too messy)


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Vertigo said:


> Here's the recipe:
> 
> bristles from a disposable paint brush
> plastic shrink tube from when I rewired my boat
> ...


Looks good, wouldn't have thought of the brush bristles.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The "Brownie" works. On to the next one...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

el9surf said:


> The "Brownie" works. On to the next one...


Nice!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The little rat was hardly picture worthy by himself, but it was a cool fish to catch given the fly.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I tied one the other day with some squirrel hair and feathers from a turkey my buddy shot. They were a little tough to work with, but it made for a good natural color fly. I don't feel like it is really in the spirit of this thread, though -- it feels a bit like cheating! I'll try to come up with something from trash (not animal fur) this week.

Vertigo -- I actually used brush bristles in a clouser once, but they came out far too stiff. I didn't think much about making a shrimp pattern from it. Pretty cool!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Sure, when?


Typically first Wednesday of the month at Bar Fly in Safety Harbor.

Normally there is a guest tier that demos a couple of flies and then they do the tie off.

I'm not 100% positive about the calendar here in March. I think they are doing something special right before Salty Fly.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My dog has short hair cause it's a short hair ( German)

This looks like fun. Does velcro count as a house hold item


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> My dog has short hair cause it's a short hair ( German)
> 
> This looks like fun. Does velcro count as a house hold item


Yes and just a little tip, velcro makes a great little crab pattern, using it as the shell.


But I thought we were talking about tying a fly from trash that you were throwing out??


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I laid out the rules on the 1st page but here's a quick recap.

Aside from hook and thread you get one allowable item of your choosing. Flash, led eyes, mono eyes, palmered hackle... try and avoid your one allowable being the main part of the fly.

Everything else must be material outside of your normal fly tying supplies, ( not store bought, pre packaged fly tying material). You can use anything that doesn't currently reside in your fly tying supplies. Whether it is trash, pets, or items designed for another purpose such as velcro just find ways to be creative.

Posting pictures of flies is great. Having the commitment and belief in ones creation to fish that fly and posting pictures of fish caught with it is better.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just for the record this was designed to inspire creativity outside the box. Not to make it impossible to tie a functional fly.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's an easy one:
Foam punched out of an old flip-flop.
Bristles from a disposable brush
Sharpie markers
Glitter and clear acrylic paint


----------

